# Kommentare zu: Trailer: "Die Magie des Nordens" von DinTur



## Anglerboard-Team (27. April 2006)

Hier könnt ihr kommentieren und diskutieren:




> Zur Ansicht des Trailers (ca. 12Mb) gehts hier
> 
> 
> Bestellung & weitere Informationen auf der Homepage von DinTur


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Trailer: "Die Magie des Nordens" von DinTur*

Jau klasse ding!!!Mit denen fahren wir jedes Jahr und sind super begeistert!!!
ps.Sunde (Bjoern) wir kommen im Herbst(stell das Bier kalt)


----------



## roffelos (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Trailer: "Die Magie des Nordens" von DinTur*

Hallo.
Echt ein klasse Trailer besonders das große rote Boot hatt mir sehr gut gefallen.

MFG
Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Trailer: "Die Magie des Nordens" von DinTur*

Ich habe mir am Wochenende die ganze DVD angeschaut, mein Fazit: Besonnders sehenswert!!#6 #6 
Da werden nicht nur Drillszenen in toller Landschaft und super Fische gezeigt sonndern auch noch ordentlich Tips und Tricks veraten. 
Ich kann die DVD jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Pete (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Trailer: "Die Magie des Nordens" von DinTur*

bin ja grade wieder mit dem (manchmal) etwas verwegen wirkenden hauptdarsteller 10 tage in nördlichen gefilden gewesen...mein lieber volker: der filmausschnitt macht lust auf mehr...wünsche euch, dass möglichst viele angler den neuen streifen zu gesicht bekommen...das spektrum guter norwegen-filme ist sicher um einen guten beitrag reicher geworden!!!#6


----------



## Jirko (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Trailer: "Die Magie des Nordens" von DinTur*

...ohne jetzt hier irgendjemanden honig wohin schmiern zu wollen, aber dat wat aus der din-tur-schmiede kommt, hat schon was  #6


----------



## Ossipeter (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Trailer: "Die Magie des Nordens" von DinTur*

Wo kann man die DVD bestellen?


----------



## wodibo (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Trailer: "Die Magie des Nordens" von DinTur*



			
				Ossipeter schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man die DVD bestellen?



Machst Du Klick auf de Link http://www.din-tur.de/ und da auf DVD 2006 :m


----------



## Nimra (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Trailer: "Die Magie des Nordens" von DinTur*

Das haben Könner gemacht. Voll abgefahr#6

Armin


----------



## Pete (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Trailer: "Die Magie des Nordens" von DinTur*

so, ich hab den ganzen film gesehen...
das ist ganz großes kino...die norweger um yngve ask (scanout.com)habens voll drauf...für mich von der umsetzung her unumwunden der beste norwegenfilm über unser hobby... :l 
(die technischen dinge wie 16:9, englische sprachfassung, gestochen scharfes bild auf lcd, diashows, geniale menüs mal ganz außer acht gelassen)


----------



## Debilofant (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Trailer: "Die Magie des Nordens" von DinTur*

Inhaltlich und von der Bildqualität rundum sehenswert!! 

Zudem informativ und, was man nicht von allen Norwegen-Filmen behaupten kann, auch ausgesprochen unterhaltsam, authentisch und kurzweilig!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Trailer: "Die Magie des Nordens" von DinTur*

Der Trayler hat was.Klasse gemacht.#6 
Da ich ja mit diesem roten geilen Boot schon selbst unterwegs war und mein Freund Volker einer der Hauptdarsteller ist muß ich mir diese DVD wohl holen.


----------

